# Any Versacamm SP300 reviews?



## MikeysTshirts (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi guys
I've been looking into getting one of these! 

What are your thoughts?? 

Are they worth it??


----------



## KB Graphics (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Versacamm SP300*

Have had ours 5 years now and the machine is bullet proof. from stickers to banners to heat transfers it's like printing money. You won't be dissatisfied.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: Versacamm SP300*

I'm not sure what the difference is between the SP-300 and what we have, the VS-300. I'm thinking this one supports metallic and white ink but I'm not sure if that one does. It looks like all the specs are the same and I'd say it rocks. I think you would be very pleased with it.


----------



## MikeysTshirts (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Versacamm SP300*

Thanks guys
Does anyone know the going rate for a second hand machine in British sterling??


----------



## kirkmansigns (Jun 22, 2007)

MikeysTshirts said:


> Hi guys
> I've been looking into getting one of these!
> 
> What are your thoughts??
> ...


I've had my VP-300 since 2008, never any issues until last week. I had the cyan head go bad. Probably just one of those things.... because Roland has a very good reputation. Took it in for service. New head $ 1000. Installation $ 175. I just hope the other three last a while longer.  The tech did tell me that Epson actually make the heads and the ink. Had never heard that before. Roland mainly makes the "printer/cutter". I still believe it's a great piece of equipment. Just keep in mind a possible $ 4000 cost if all heads quit. My machine has 109 hrs on it.... yeah, that's it.


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

Best dam machine. Runs and runs and runs. I am a Roland fan.

I would go for the new desktop Roland that prints metallic and cuts too.

Hey Roland when are you going to make DTG machines?


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

1st things 1st - SP/VP/VS - 300s - SP has 2 heads shared among 4 colors; VP has 4 heads each with a dedicated color; and the VS has a single head shared by 8 colors in one of 3 configurations - dual CMYK - CMYK plus Light Magenta and Light Cyan; and CMYK plus LM, LC, White, and Metallic. The VS is the latest of all 3 series. There are models with in the SP and VP arena. The 300V being the oldest followed by 300 and the latest in that series the 300i. The V series for most of them are USB and have a cabling system for moving the head. The later series have a belt which is more trouble free. The machines in the SP and VP line are like mules - do not take much to keep them going and they tend to be very reliable with some care. The sp and vp series regardless of letters take the same head running about 1Kea, while the newer VS runs about 2.5K. The heads very seldom go at the same time - each being rated for about 6billion shots, but not uncommon to go longer. Not sure what they are worth in sterlings, but used ones do not stay on the market long.


----------



## johnbol1 (Aug 19, 2010)

Worth their weight in gold, we tried bulk inks in the past, worst thing we ever done, stick with originals is now our mantra

John


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I can list many good reasons not to use bulk ink versus the one good reason to use it - price. However, the price of replacing or repairing far outweighs the other. With that said, not all bulk inks are created equal but I will not be testing with my money maker to find out which one is the best.


----------



## MikeysTshirts (Jul 2, 2010)

Many thanks for all of your feedback guys! 
I'm in the final stages of the purchase now and I think it will improve my business massively overnight! 
The options are endless and as a business
I feel this is the right move for me! 
Many thanks


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

I know this is old, so which printer did you buy?


----------

